

Report on iAd - SeoxyS
http://kswizz.com/post/786160311/iad-report

======
gyardley
Heh - two reports in one day, one with >10% clickthrough (CTR) rate, and this
one with no CTR reported, but based on the eCPMs Kenneth's getting and iAd's
$10.00 CPM + $2.00 CPC pricing, an implied CTR of around 1%. Since developers
are getting $1.20/click passed on to them, this difference is pretty
significant.

I suspect this report is closer to the norm, just based off of the
functionality of the >10% CTR app - it's a flashlight, and it's designed to be
held away from the body to illuminate something. When a user's not actually
looking at the screen, it's a whole lot easier to accidentally touch an
advertisement. But I'd love to see data from a few more developers. Anyone?

------
progolferyo
interesting

